# Is it normal to be this tired?



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I have been so tired lately. I feel sleepy starting at 7:30pm and I sleep until 8:00am. I can't do the things that I used to do. I get tired out just by doing grocery shopping. I think I am coming down with another cold. I have also been feeling cold a lot too.

I am on PTU 100mg and 50mg of Atenolol total a day. The last blood work I had done was on 10/5. The nurse said that everything looked fine and too keep taking my meds and have blood work redone before my next endo appt on 11/4.

I did tell her that I was feeling cold and she just brushed it off. I asked about my Free T3 and she said that they were not checking that and only monitoring my Free T4 and TSH.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Could be headed hypo, or in hypo land already. TMI, but have you been constipated, feeling cold, etc?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Also, did they ever do a TSI, antibody blood test to confirm graves?


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> Could be headed hypo, or in hypo land already. TMI, but have you been constipated, feeling cold, etc?


No constipation but I drink a lot of coffee throughout the day to try and combat me being tired. Of the hypothyroid symptoms I do have:

Fatigue/tiredness

Feeling cold

Muscle aches/cramps

These I already have with my hyperthyroid/graves:

Irritability

Memory loss


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> Also, did they ever do a TSI, antibody blood test to confirm graves?


I hope this helps. Here are my labs:

When I was first tested for Hyperthyroid

07/29

T3 Free 18.5 Range 2.4-4.2

T4 Free 17.4 4.8-13.9

Thyroid Peroxidase AB (TPO) 203.0 Range 0.0-9.0

Thyroglobulin AB (ATA) 296.7 Range 0.0-4.0

08/27

Free T3 6.4

Free T4 was in the normal range

09/15

Free T4 1.25 (0.85-1.62 pg/mL reference range)

Free T3 6.0 (2.4-4.2 pg/ml reference range)

TSH 0.01 (0.35-5.50 uIU/ml reference range)

10/5

Free T4 0.92 Range 0.85-1.62

I don't see where they did the Free T3 on this lab

TSH 0.01 Range 0.35-5.50 which has been the same for a while now

The only other abnormal notes on this lab is under the CBC without Differential

MCV 80.0 Normal Range 81-99

MCH 26.5 Normal 27-32


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

They need to do a TSI to CONFIRM graves. You could possibly have Hashimotos thyroiditis and are-were in a hyper phase. Your elevated anti-thyroglubin is a red flag for Hashi's. I have all 3 antibodies(hashitoxicosis), except my ATG wasn't elevated. From my limited reading, those of us with Hashitoxicosis respond MUCH quicker to the ATD. I only took mine for 3 weeks before I started to head hypo(no longer taking it) and I was on the lowest dose.

When do you see the doc next?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

PS, my ft4 was the same as your minus two points lower,(this is where i felt hypo) and my ft3 was on the low side of normal. As long as your ft3 and ft4 are on the low side of normal, they either cut you back, or completely withdraw you from the meds.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

mommyjewel said:


> No constipation but I drink a lot of coffee throughout the day to try and combat me being tired. Of the hypothyroid symptoms I do have:
> 
> Fatigue/tiredness
> 
> ...


Hate to rain on your parade, but those are hyper symptoms too. I have everyone of them and more.

Your FTs are pretty consistent on how they relate to each other and do not suggest Hashimoto's thyroiditis and relate more to Graves'. However, I don't know how much might be due to PTU interference. I am not that up to date on PTUs.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You might need to discontinue the Atenoolol if your levels are more regular. I was on Propanolol and once my levels got better, the Propanolol was making me exhausted and my chest/breathing felt heavier. I just didn't feel well. So my endo took me off of it and in like 48 hours I felt tons better. You might want to call your doctor and ask.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I was just taken of Propanolol last wednesday and I do feel much better as well not quite 48 hours but 3-4 days later.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Did they take you right off the propanolol or wean you down in dosage and then take you off?

I am not sure if Propanolol has the same effect but I was reading about the side effects of the atenolol and it can cause thyroid storm when taken off. I am not on a high dose though only 50mg a day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I have been so tired lately. I feel sleepy starting at 7:30pm and I sleep until 8:00am. I can't do the things that I used to do. I get tired out just by doing grocery shopping. I think I am coming down with another cold. I have also been feeling cold a lot too.
> 
> I am on PTU 100mg and 50mg of Atenolol total a day. The last blood work I had done was on 10/5. The nurse said that everything looked fine and too keep taking my meds and have blood work redone before my next endo appt on 11/4.
> 
> I did tell her that I was feeling cold and she just brushed it off. I asked about my Free T3 and she said that they were not checking that and only monitoring my Free T4 and TSH.


Oh, boy. As you know,they should be checking that FREE T3. That is your active hormone and that is a high dose of PTU if I may comment.

I don't know what to tell you except if you are not pleased w/ the way this doctor is handling your case, please seek out another. To keep you in hypo state is equally as bad as being in hyper state even though some of the symptoms are not the same.

Let us know what you decide and do know that I am very concerned for you.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> Oh, boy. As you know,they should be checking that FREE T3. That is your active hormone and that is a high dose of PTU if I may comment.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you except if you are not pleased w/ the way this doctor is handling your case, please seek out another. To keep you in hypo state is equally as bad as being in hyper state even though some of the symptoms are not the same.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and do know that I am very concerned for you.


Yeah, I am not very happy about them not running the Free T3. Since they are drawing my blood anyway I don't get why they can't test for that too? The Endo office called and they said that I can lower my PTU dosage by 50mg. I can also decrease my Atenolol to 25mg a day for a couple of weeks and then I can take 25mg every other day for a couple of weeks. I just have to monitor my heart rate and as long as my heart rate stays low then they will wean me off.

The endocrinologist bumped me up to 150mg per my request at one time because my graves symptoms had increased when I transitioned from the Tapazole to the PTU. He originally had me on 100mg PTU. When I started feeling cold I just started taking the 100mg again. I don't feel that the endo office is listening to me and just treating me based on the lab results. Then I have to call each time I feel horrible to get them to change my meds. It takes them a while to get back to me. I know they are short a provider.


----------

